
Disney Software Engineer Salaries: High Enough to Battle Netflix, Apple? - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/12/03/disney-software-engineer-salaries-netflix-apple/
======
shams93
I doubt it Disney always treated engineers are disposable overhead not
treasured talent. I got a Lyft ride from a former head of Imagineering really
Disney's poor treatment of technical talent is their huge weakness.

------
Jamwinner
There is no figure you could pay me to support what Disney has become. Some
people don't have a price attached to their ethic. But tfa shows that plenty
still do.

When is a company so toxic that you should deny them your talent and hard
work, no matter the paycheck? I feel like most people have this line in the
sand, but few express where that Line is.

